# Best Cartoon to go with your Cereal



## Mega Wolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Alright, I'm bored outta my skull... so its time for anouther question. :b

I'm sure all of us have watched Saturday morning cartoons at some point in our lives (Unless you where raised on a farm or slept in), so out of all the ones you can remember, which was the one you ALWAYS tried to see every Saturday morning? Remember, gotta name an actual cartoon.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 8, 2007)

I got up really early one morning when I was a kid and Sailor Moon was on. I got up early the next week (and other subsequent weeks) just to see it again, but I never saw it in that time slot again. D:

I also got up early for Pokemon for a few weeks, too, but eventually it gets to the "not worth it" area.

I'm more of a night person. :B


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 8, 2007)

I've never really been able to watch Saturday morning cartoons (for like, everish) due to sporting commitments.
Went not Sporting I'm sleeping in however I really like Filmore.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2007)

The Real Ghostbusters
TMNT

...


...
*coughs*

...T-teen Titans.


----------



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Pokemon and Dragonball Z still like them but they aren't on much on saturdays anymore!


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 8, 2007)

oh i do that all the time. never grew out of watching those i'm afraid. so as for right now i get up for ben10 and spider riders mostly these days. but i used to get up for the real ghostbusters, pokemon, digimon, reboot etc...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 8, 2007)

The Real Ghostbusters
TMNT (both series actually)
JEM ^^;;;
Transformers
GI Joe
CBS Storybreak


----------



## wut (Mar 8, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> JEM ^^;;;


----------



## rowanwand (Mar 8, 2007)

X-Men.  Not X-Men Evolution, X-Men.  Where Remy LeBeau looked cool instead of dorky and had a /real/ accent.
Even if it was done by a Canadian.

*hugs Gambit plushie* Man I miss those days.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 8, 2007)

Anybody remember a cereal called Team Flakes? It was corn, rice, wheat and oats all smooshed together in one ridiculously tasty flake. That was my preferred 'toon-watching nutriment... pity they don't make it anymore.

Anyway, I'm a product of the 80s, so I watched:

G.I. Joe
Transformers
The Smurfs
Voltron
Star Blazers
Garfield & Friends
Dragon's Lair
Heathcliff
The Care Bears (if nobody else was around)
My Little Pony (ditto)
Ewoks
Scooby Doo
The Raccoons (whenever I managed to find it)
Dungeons and Dragons
He-Man (if I was bored)
Inspector Gadget
Thundercats
The Puppy's New Adventures

Crap, I used to watch a lot of tv.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone remember the Bionic Six? That was REALLY well animated for its time.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the Bionic Six? That was REALLY well animated for its time.



I remember the show but I never got to see it, they never showed it localy around here.


----------



## seby29 (Mar 9, 2007)

I remember the Care Bears I always liked the lion! It used to be on disney channel for quite some time between 1997-2000! They took it off in 2001 how sad!


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 9, 2007)

I got up every single saturaday morning as a kid and watched whatever was on. From TMNT to Sailor Moon and I still watch saturaday morning cartoons to this day.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 9, 2007)

It used to be Pokemon. I'd still watch it if they were more concerned about quality than they were about using the show as a marketing device for the next game.

The only cartoon I watch regularly now is The Simpsons.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 13, 2007)

I was pretty obsessed with TMNT, Pokemon, and Sailor Moon back in the day.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 13, 2007)

Ewoks
Dino Riders
Dink the little dinosaur (NOT Denver the Last Dinosaur)
He-Man
She Ra
ThunderCats
Then there was a lull
Then it was dad and I watching:
The Tick
Spiderman
X-Men


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 13, 2007)

SOMEONE ELSE WATCHES THE EWOKS AND DROIDS CARTOON!!!

Marry me, please.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, I am happily taken.

But we COULD geek out together.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 13, 2007)

Digimon.
During like, the first and third seasons.

D:


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 14, 2007)

I watched just about everything. >.>  Still watch cartoons nowadays, but save for a select few there's a certain something missing from them now.

I watched most everything on USA's Cartoon Express, I had two sisters so I even watched the shows that weren't so boy oriented.  My list would be rather extensive. >.>  I will say that some of my favorites to watch were (random order):

Poll Position
Popples
SilverHawks
Bionic Six
Dinosaucers
Thundercats
Visionaries
Transformers
My Little Pony (though mainly for the episodes where some of them get turned into dragons)
Reboot
Sailor Moon
Spartakus and the Sun Beneath the Sea
They Mysterious Cities of Gold
G.I. Joe (remember that one episode with all the anthros in it?)
Centurions

I'll stop there, you get the picture, I loved my cartoons. ^^


----------



## Aikon (Mar 14, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> My Little Pony (though mainly for the episodes where some of them get turned into dragons)



I used to watch that show too, I had a crush on the human girl (Megan)  Couldn't give a crap about the ponies, I'd always hope they'd fall into a volcano or a vat of acid or something. I remember the little dragon dude in the series though, I think, he had a squeaky voice or something?  Maybe I'm thinking of someone else.  

Anyway on with the thread:

Kidd Video
Real Ghostbusters
Punky Brewster
Alvin & THe Chipmunks
He-Man
Heathcliff 
Gobots
There were others, but damned if I can remember them...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 14, 2007)

Older
---------
Transformers
Thundercats
He-Man
SilverHawks
The Roadrunner!!!!
Tom and Jerry

Newer
---------
Courage the Cowardly Dog!!!!!
Futurama
Family Guy
South Park


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned the old Megaman cartoon? I watched that sometimes.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 14, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> Has anyone mentioned the old Megaman cartoon? I watched that sometimes.



I saw the box set for sale at Sam goodie, but they closed down and I never got the chance to buy it. >.<


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I never watch Saturday Cartoons anymore because I live in the Boondox, where no cable reaches, but it would of been Pokemon and SMB back in the days.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 18, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I never watch Saturday Cartoons anymore because I live in the Boondox, where no cable reaches, but it would of been Pokemon and SMB back in the days.



Get Dish Network, it's even cheaper than cable.


----------



## Mortane (Mar 18, 2007)

The only cartoon I really made sure to get up early for on Saturday Mornings was Digimon's first season.  (I lost interest about halfway through the second season.)  Theoretically kind of old for it, but I've never really cared about that.

However, I stayed up until, like, two o' clock in the morning every weeknight until I managed to see all of the episodes of Gargoyles.  (This was a couple of years after Digimon.)  Since I was in high school, this rather necessitated getting most of my sleep in the afternoon.

Still, it was fun.    Wouldn't trade that.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got Dish Network, but they quit dealing in Distant Networks.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNVYWJOEy9A

That is, if my cereal was laced with crack and acid.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Mar 26, 2007)

The only show I actually draged myself out of bed everysaturday morning for was Digimon until the 4th season i think it was, I still miss that show.  Previouse to that, I had no desire to intterupt a perfectally good sleep ^.=.^


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 26, 2007)

Stitch said:
			
		

> Anybody remember a cereal called Team Flakes? It was corn, rice, wheat and oats all smooshed together in one ridiculously tasty flake. That was my preferred 'toon-watching nutriment... pity they don't make it anymore.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a product of the 80s, so I watched:
> 
> ...



some of those i watched was so interesting but now i don't.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 26, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> I watched just about everything. >.>Â Â Still watch cartoons nowadays, but save for a select few there's a certain something missing from them now.
> 
> I watched most everything on USA's Cartoon Express, I had two sisters so I even watched the shows that weren't so boy oriented.Â Â My list would be rather extensive. >.>Â Â I will say that some of my favorites to watch were (random order):
> 
> ...



OMG damaratus you used to watch my little pony and something that sounds weird for a boy to like that show maybe i am wrong that you're a girl in RL i don't know that for sure.i used to see a funny picture of whose line is it with dragon tales that was really amusing to me.


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 26, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> OMG damaratus you used to watch my little pony and something that sounds weird for a boy to like that show maybe i am wrong that you're a girl in RL i don't know that for sure.i used to see a funny picture of whose line is it with dragon tales that was really amusing to me.



I'm a guy, but I grew up with two sisters so it was inevitable that I would end up watching some of the same things that they did.  I didn't mind watching My Little Ponies or The Glow Worms when they came on though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 26, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're not a girl in RL? Well considering this fandom, that's not surprising anymore 

Well I knew a lot of guys that watched Jem for some reason lol.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 26, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's not unusual is that for a guy to watch girlie cartoons is that i'm not sure i understand you sir to see that on tv.but most girls watch that stuff.but you're a guy and guys aren't supposed to watch girlie shows on TV.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 27, 2007)

Sonic X
TMNT
The Channel "Boomerang"
Digimon (When there where new episodes)
Dragon Drive

And that's about it....


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 27, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Sonic X
> TMNT
> The Channel "Boomerang"
> Digimon (When there where new episodes)
> ...



since you mentioned dragon drive i have the complete show all 38 episodes of that show on 3 DVDs i got it from ebay almost 3 years ago.
buit TMNT was a cool show i used to watch it every week as a kid.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah. I downloaded all 38 episodes using Bit Torrent on Anime Index.net or somethin like that. I saw the game but I can't get it cuz it's in japanese =X


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 28, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> Yeah. I downloaded all 38 episodes using Bit Torrent on Anime Index.net or somethin like that. I saw the game but I can't get it cuz it's in japanese =X



japanese is hard to learn and all i know is basic words of it but not a lot
but i didn't think the game would be worth it since it is what you stated.


----------



## Mortane (Mar 30, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Damaratus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adults aren't supposed to watch kids shows, either, but that never bothered me.  Honestly, I don't see any reason not to watch whatever the heck you want regardless of demographics.

I mean, I like a lot of boy cartoons.  So what? *shrug*


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 30, 2007)

Mortane said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i second that because that's for kids not for adults because even though i was a adult since 1998 i don't care much for tv except shows i
watch.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont know why but I find animated programs much more entertaining then the live action dreck they got showing on networks now at days. -.-

I just miss the old saturday morning cartoons of the 80's and 90's. ;.;


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 4, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> I dont know why but I find animated programs much more entertaining then the live action dreck they got showing on networks now at days. -.-
> 
> I just miss the old saturday morning cartoons of the 80's and 90's. ;.;



same here mega i used to watch them so much but now i miss them very much.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to watch a lot of cartoons when I was a kid.  They included:

The Smurfs (my mother hates the Smurfs now )
Garfield and Friends
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Extreme Dinosaurs
Mighty Max
Beetlejuice
Animaniacs
Tiny Toon Adventures
Tom and Jerry
Timon and Pumbaa
Goof Troop
Darkwing Duck
Chip and Dale

And almost all the Nicktoons on Nickelodeon.


----------



## dragonfan (May 25, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> I used to watch a lot of cartoons when I was a kid.  They included:
> 
> The Smurfs (my mother hates the Smurfs now )
> Garfield and Friends
> ...



i thought the smurfs was so damn cool but now it sucks.but TMNT rock
my socks anyday but now the new one came out and raped my childhood XD.those i am not fond of anymore but darkwing duck could never get enough of that


----------



## dragonfan (May 25, 2007)

Stitch said:
			
		

> Anybody remember a cereal called Team Flakes? It was corn, rice, wheat and oats all smooshed together in one ridiculously tasty flake. That was my preferred 'toon-watching nutriment... pity they don't make it anymore.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a product of the 80s, so I watched:
> 
> ...



some oif those i like but the rest no way except inspector gadget which was darn cool.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 25, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> i thought the smurfs was so damn cool but now it sucks.but TMNT rock
> my socks anyday but now the new one came out and raped my childhood XD.those i am not fond of anymore but darkwing duck could never get enough of that



Both the Smurfs and TMNT were great when I was little.Â Â Now....I'm not too fond of them anymore.


----------



## Vegex (May 27, 2007)

[/size]





			
				dragonfan said:
			
		

> Stitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[size=xx-large]BLASPHEMY!!!!....I THINK![/size]!*


----------



## teygrim (May 28, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> I dont know why but I find animated programs much more entertaining then the live action dreck they got showing on networks now at days. -.-



I think that's because they put more thought into animated shows. It takes longer to make so they know they better get it right when they do.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (May 28, 2007)

These days the only saturday mornign cartoons I really enjoy are Filmore (it's too bad there isn't more humor like this on TV!) and Proud Family, but I don't mind if I miss either of them. Saturday mornings are a stumble out o bed and onto the couch where I watch whatever animation is put in front of me 

I remember as a littl'un playing he-man in my grandma's room, pretending her curtain chord was a sword I could summon  so I assum I used to watch that.

Anything with dinosaurs rocked, and I loved beast wars. The raptor and the falcon were, hands down, the best ever.


----------



## Suzienymph (May 28, 2007)

Even though I'd love to go all the way back to my childhood to answer this question, I'm afraid the best answer comes from a little later in my life: THE POWERPUFF GIRLS.  There is no better cartoon to eat cereal to.  And I'm not talking about Powerpuff Girls Z or whatever that horrible new one is.  The original is perfection.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 28, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> *These days the only saturday mornign cartoons I really enjoy are Filmore* (it's too bad there isn't more humor like this on TV!) and Proud Family, but I don't mind if I miss either of them. Saturday mornings are a stumble out o bed and onto the couch where I watch whatever animation is put in front of me


Filmore is bloody awesome



			
				Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> Anything with dinosaurs rocked, and I loved beast wars. The raptor and the falcon were, hands down, the best ever.


Beast Wars was cool. As I remember it, it was on before A*mazing.


As for best cartoon with cereal.
Zoids bitch! Huge motherfuckin' robots with fuckin' lasers and rocket launchers!!!! YEEHAH!!


----------

